# Toyota says its autonomous cars need 8.8 billion more miles of testing



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

http://www.autoblog.com/2016/09/29/toyota-autonomous-cars-need-8-8-billion-miles-testing/

"[M]ore testing will be needed before its autonomous vehicles reach customers. The figure is 14.2 billion kilometers, or 8.8 billion miles."​


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Let's see, if they put 1000 total test cars on the roads in the coming years, traveling at 25 miles per hour each on average, that's 352,000 hours, which is 14,666 days, which is a little more than 40 years.

Sounds about right.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Still not buying this SDC malarkey. The autonomous systems will have to be perfect in order for passengers to trust them. The most advanced automotive technology (not yet) invented, and car makers have shown themselves finding it difficult to make simple ignition switches that don't get people killed (GM), accelerator pedals that don't get stuck under floormats and kill people (Toyota), or transmissions that just don't work or last (Ford, Nissan). So no, not buying into the rhetoric at all.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Still not buying this SDC malarkey. The autonomous systems will have to be perfect in order for passengers to trust them. The most advanced automotive technology (not yet) invented, and car makers have shown themselves finding it difficult to make simple ignition switches that don't get people killed (GM), accelerator pedals that don't get stuck under floormats and kill people (Toyota), or transmissions that just don't work or last (Ford, Nissan). So no, not buying into the rhetoric at all.


Good point, I can see a future recall where a major car manufacturer avoided putting in a $3 part and it caused the failure of some autonomous system, causing cars to floor the accelerator whenever they saw a kid in a green shirt or something.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Flarpy said:


> Good point, I can see a future recall where a major car manufacturer avoided putting in a $3 part and it caused the failure of some autonomous system, causing cars to floor the accelerator whenever they saw a kid in a green shirt or something.


Flooring it if they detect Kalanick crossing the street ahead would, however, be acceptable.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

No way in hell a major automaker is going to risk trying to bring to market a SDC. That's nuts.

Just look at Tesla.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> Let's see, if they put 1000 total test cars on the roads in the coming years, traveling at 25 miles per hour each on average, that's 352,000 hours, which is 14,666 days, which is a little more than 40 years.
> 
> Sounds about right.


Yep, it sounds about right.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> No way in hell a major automaker is going to risk trying to bring to market a SDC. That's nuts.
> 
> Just look at Tesla.


That is correct. The so called SDC project is entirely based on the premises of defrauding the investors - a snake oil project at best.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

elelegido said:


> The autonomous systems will have to be perfect in order for passengers to trust them.


Because current cars are perfect? Planes are perfect? Trains? Oh wait...



elelegido said:


> The most advanced automotive technology (not yet) invented, and car makers have shown themselves finding it difficult to make simple ignition switches that don't get people killed (GM), accelerator pedals that don't get stuck under floormats and kill people (Toyota), or transmissions that just don't work or last (Ford, Nissan). So no, not buying into the rhetoric at all.


Ahhh, so not perfect? Do we still use them or have all machines everywhere been recalled?



uberdriverfornow said:


> No way in hell a major automaker is going to risk trying to bring to market a SDC. That's nuts.
> 
> Just look at Tesla.


Looking...looking... yep, Tesla is bringing SDCs to market. Who else should I look at?



rembrandt said:


> That is correct. The so called SDC project is entirely based on the premises of defrauding the investors - a snake oil project at best.


OK, I missed something. They are dropping what I estimate will be at least a trillion dollars (probably more) on R&D just to defraud investors and go to prison? Interesting. And who do you think convinced almost every major tech and auto company in the world to all conspire to do this? The Illuminati? George Bush? Masons? Skull and Bones Society?


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> They are dropping what I estimate will be at least a trillion dollars (probably more) on R&D just to defraud investors and go to prison? Interesting. And who do you think convinced almost every major tech and auto company in the world to all conspire to do this? The Illuminati? George Bush? Masons? Skull and Bones Society?


It's called greed. How many people at Wells Fargo are going to prison for its massive consumer fraud? How many VW directors are going to prison for its outlandish emissions fraud?

Let me give you a hint: none

How many people went to prison for the tremendous housing crisis and resulting recession in 2008 which nearly destroyed the world's economy and plunged the planet into another depression?

I think it was one. One person.

You're so enamored with this autonomy nonsense that you can't see clearly.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> And who do you think convinced almost every major tech and auto company in the world to all conspire to do this? The Illuminati? George Bush? Masons? Skull and Bones Society?


Don't be silly. It's none of these. I suspect Ronald McDonald. Dumb clown in stripy stockings fronting a low budget hamburger outfit; nobody would ever suspect. So obvious.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> It's called greed. How many people at Wells Fargo are going to prison for its massive consumer fraud? How many VW directors are going to prison for its outlandish emissions fraud?
> 
> Let me give you a hint: none
> 
> ...


So now there is a worldwide cabal of auto and tech companies all committing fraud which will be uncovered in a few short years?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Don't be silly. It's none of these. I suspect Ronald McDonald. Dumb clown in stripy stockings fronting a low budget hamburger outfit; nobody would ever suspect. So obvious.


Ya got me. Didn't even think of that evil clown.


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Ya got me. Didn't even think of that evil clown.


*Actually, its Ronald's evil brother Murray McDonald *


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> So now there is a worldwide cabal of auto and tech companies all committing fraud which will be uncovered in a few short years?


You heard it here first


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

At 50 mpg that's 176 MILLION gallons of gasoline.

Robot cars will destroy the environment. Ban them immediately, you tree hugging greenies.


----------

